# Chicken Sausage? and casings



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

First question where do I get sausage casings locally? Davis county.

Second, I have read goobs discussions and recipes at length about his sausage recipes. I was wondering if one could make a chicken brawt with little fat and if anyone has suggestions for such a recipe?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> First question where do I get sausage casings locally? Davis county.
> 
> Second, I have read goobs discussions and recipes at length about his sausage recipes. I was wondering if one could make a chicken brawt with little fat and if anyone has suggestions for such a recipe?


Chicken, or turkey meat makes OK brats. Pork fat is usually added though.

Fresh brats, no matter what kind of meat they are made from, contain fresh eggs, are perishable and should not be frozen. Smoked brats will last longer in the fridge and can be frozen for a brief period.

Many supermarket meat departments can get casings for you. I get mine mail-order from Allied Kenco in Texas or P & S Seasonings in Wisconsin. Growing up, we got them from a hog's gut pile. Cleaning them is, well, another story; not for punks.


----------

